# Norfolk pine salad bowl and misc



## WoodLove (Feb 4, 2014)

Well there almost nothing better than spending a day in the shop and have most things work out well. Today was one of those days. I made good with some design opportunities on a few bowls, then turned a cypress bowl and decided to finish off the day turning a dry piece of Norfolk island pine I've been shifting around the shop for a while. It wasn't a piece with knots but did have nice color. Anyways, about an hour later this is what I ended in with. It's 11x4 and has 2 coats of mineral oil so far.
Sorry. Give me a few minutes to take pics and upload cream. Thanks.


----------



## SENC (Feb 4, 2014)

Tease!


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 4, 2014)

ok..... tried to do it from my phone..... epic fail...... here ya go:


 

 That beautiful girl smiling at everyone is Lila Belle...... shes my new 7 month old fur baby..... and Airedale terrier mix..... she's already gotten ahold of my OSHA approved Crocs and tried to claim them as her new chew toy.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks good. Don't squash the puppy. Oh and the bowl looks good to. 

Ray


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks Good Jamie! Careful though. Looks like Lila Belle has her eye on the bowl too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 4, 2014)

here is what the shop looked like at the end of the day, right before the NIP bowl was done The day's work is on the lathe... from left to right: two cypress bowls, live edge camphor and curly camphor bowl, curly camphor hollowform, and lastly a red eucalyptus bowl. Al are sanded and ready for finishing..... I think its time for a dust collection system...... I use my shavings s mulch right now......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 5, 2014)

Tearout is always a problem with dry NIP, especially in the bottom of a bowl. there are a couple of ways to minimize/eliminate it. One is to soak the blank in water with a few drops of dishwashing liquid added for a day or so. Then keep a squirt bottle of the mixture handy as you're turning to wet down trouble areas before you cut. The 2nd is to use very sharp tools. A termite tool can be used in the bottom and can reduce/eliminate the tearout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 11, 2014)

here is the finished bowl. ready to be put to work.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 11, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Looks Good Jamie! Careful though. Looks like Lila Belle has her eye on the bowl too.


My favorite dog I ever had was an American Bulldog named Roxy. Whenever my dad worked with oak she would try to steal pieces to chew on... he he he. He loved her as much as I did but that was the one thing that drove him nuts about her. It was just Oak?


----------

